# *FIXED* REGISTERING!



## Dominic (Jul 13, 2016)

*Email Confirmation has been turned off!!! ALL can register now.*


----------



## Fahrenheit-VIII (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks Dom. You will probably also need to include Yahoo based accounts as well. I had no luck verifying using my @att.net or @sbcglobal.net accounts.


----------



## GunninGopher (Jul 14, 2016)

I think I had to find mine in the spam box. 

I use a personal domain and web hosting (lunarpages.com) for the IMAP mail server. Spam Assassin is the thing that flagged it.


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2016)

On the other hand...I couldn't turn off the email torrent every time someone posted here, so I redirected them to an email account I am about to close.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 14, 2016)

espola said:


> On the other hand...I couldn't turn off the email torrent every time someone posted here, so I redirected them to an email account I am about to close.


Pretty easy, just have to hit the "Un watch thread" button at the top of each thread you post on.


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 14, 2016)

espola said:


> On the other hand...I couldn't turn off the email torrent every time someone posted here, so I redirected them to an email account I am about to close.


Change Alert Preferences in the upper right hand corner to customize these notifications.


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2016)

Technician72 said:


> Change Alert Preferences in the upper right hand corner to customize these notifications.


I want the alerts.  I don't want the e-mails.

I had the same settings for email as I have in Bigsoccer.com, which uses the same provider.


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 15, 2016)

espola said:


> I want the alerts.  I don't want the e-mails.
> 
> I had the same settings for email as I have in Bigsoccer.com, which uses the same provider.


Thought there was an option to distinguish the two, I'll see about screen capturing my set up.


----------



## GunninGopher (Jul 15, 2016)

Click on your username on the upper-right
Select "Preferences" from the menu on the left
Under "Options" Un-check "and receiver email norifications...."

See image attached below.


----------



## Dominic (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm still working this issue.Many regulars are trying to register with sbcglobal, Verizon, and Hotmail but cannot get through.


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2016)

GunninGopher said:


> Click on your username on the upper-right
> Select "Preferences" from the menu on the left
> Under "Options" Un-check "and receiver email norifications...."
> 
> See image attached below.


That's where I started.  Still getting emails.


----------



## Soccerobserver2 (Jul 15, 2016)

Dominic said:


> I'm still working this issue.Many regulars are trying to register with sbcglobal, Verizon, and Hotmail but cannot get through.


I am currently having trouble verifying new accounts that use verizon and hotmail as email. I will look into this tomorrow .

*I know many cannot register right now and can only read due to email rejections. It seems right now that only gmail is a sure thing if you need to get back in asap.*


Yahoo worked for me...Hotmail did not work...


----------



## Bdobyns (Jul 15, 2016)

Just curious as to what happened to all the perks that we paid for as premium members went?  There seem to be a done of ads on this new site.


----------



## Dominic (Jul 15, 2016)

Bdobyns said:


> Just curious as to what happened to all the perks that we paid for as premium members went?  There seem to be a done of ads on this new site.


My priority right now is trying to fix the email situation. I will address the membership issue in a few days.


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 16, 2016)

Bdobyns said:


> Just curious as to what happened to all the perks that we paid for as premium members went?  There seem to be a done of ads on this new site.





Dominic said:


> My priority right now is trying to fix the email situation. I will address the membership issue in a few days.


Thanks for chipping away at it Dom, it's appreciated!


----------



## Bdobyns (Jul 16, 2016)

Technician72 said:


> Thanks for chipping away at it Dom, it's appreciated!


One comment after his original post eight days ago isn't chipping,  just looking for "sticky notes".  After 8+ years of the previous forum, one gets used to finding information, whereas your dig, well, just kind of ickish, but much appreciated.


----------



## GunninGopher (Jul 16, 2016)

Bdobyns said:


> One comment after his original post eight days ago isn't chipping,  just looking for "sticky notes".  After 8+ years of the previous forum, one gets used to finding information, whereas your dig, well, just kind of ickish, but much appreciated.


I think you completely missed his point. "Chipping away at it", as I understand the meaning, refers to having a large problem which you break into smaller pieces and you 'chip' away at them one at a time. It certainly wasn't a dig at Bdobyns.


----------



## FriarDad20-18 (Jul 16, 2016)

Never received at hotmail address - in any folder. Glad to be back.


----------



## Dominic (Jul 17, 2016)

*Email Confirmation has been turned off!!! ALL can register now.*


----------



## bababooey (Jul 18, 2016)

GunninGopher said:


> I think you completely missed his point. "Chipping away at it", as I understand the meaning, refers to having a large problem which you break into smaller pieces and you 'chip' away at them one at a time. It certainly wasn't a dig at Bdobyns.


That is exactly the way I read it too.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2016)

Dominic said:


> *Email Confirmation has been turned off!!! ALL can register now.*


"Hey doc -- it hurts when I do this."

"Well then don't do that!"


----------



## Dominic (Jul 24, 2016)

Okay testing "Premier Members" user group.


----------



## Scoop182 (Jul 24, 2016)

Dominic said:


> Okay testing "Premier Members" user group.


How do we get back on as premier?


----------



## Dominic (Jul 24, 2016)

Scoop182 said:


> How do we get back on as premier?


Once testing is complete I will let you know.


----------



## Scoop182 (Jul 24, 2016)

Dominic said:


> Once testing is complete I will let you know.


Thanks


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 28, 2016)

Dominic said:


> Once testing is complete I will let you know.


Thanks big D.....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2016)

D.
Are you still working on the membership issues? Did my membership lapse? Do I need to pay up?
I appreciate your time and effort.
Thanks again!


----------



## Dominic (Jul 29, 2016)

Okay please Start a Conversation with me if you have a current paid membership. Include your Paypal email you used when purchasing the membership so I can verify.

Thanks,
Dominic


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks D. I'll see what I can dig up....


----------



## Dominic (Jul 31, 2016)

I have upgraded a few members manually, and will assign more through this week. I have a Paypal list of all the emails who have subscriptions within the last 12 months. 
Paypal does not have your username only the email you used, so I need you to contact me through this forum with your Paypal email address if you want to be upgraded.


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2016)

Now you can work on getting rid of the pointless emails.


----------



## GKMaMa#1 (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks a bunch for all of your hard work. And I love the new format.


----------



## SouthBayss (Aug 30, 2016)

Any idea when premium members will get their status back and removed all ads at a minimum?  Did I miss this already?


----------

